# Thorsen Table Challenge



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Getting a start*

*Well I finally got started on the project today.*

I dug out some Black Ash boards, & ripped , & planed 4 legs to thickness. Then I dug out some Black Walnut for the table top & aprons, & set it aside until tomorrow.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Getting a start*
> 
> *Well I finally got started on the project today.*
> 
> I dug out some Black Ash boards, & ripped , & planed 4 legs to thickness. Then I dug out some Black Walnut for the table top & aprons, & set it aside until tomorrow.


Another tease! Where's the photos? I don't think I've seen black ash before - at least not knowingly.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Getting a start*
> 
> *Well I finally got started on the project today.*
> 
> I dug out some Black Ash boards, & ripped , & planed 4 legs to thickness. Then I dug out some Black Walnut for the table top & aprons, & set it aside until tomorrow.


I'll take some tomorrow. When I went out to my shop today, I wasn't planning on doing anything, just look for boards. 
Look at the clocks I made. The Granddaughters Curio Clock, & the Black Ash & Walnut Clock.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Getting a start*
> 
> *Well I finally got started on the project today.*
> 
> I dug out some Black Ash boards, & ripped , & planed 4 legs to thickness. Then I dug out some Black Walnut for the table top & aprons, & set it aside until tomorrow.


OK, I have to admit I am unfamiliar with the term black ash. Help me here.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Getting a start*
> 
> *Well I finally got started on the project today.*
> 
> I dug out some Black Ash boards, & ripped , & planed 4 legs to thickness. Then I dug out some Black Walnut for the table top & aprons, & set it aside until tomorrow.


I stand corrected, nice wood combination. I loved the curio clock when you posted it, and I still do!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Getting a start*
> 
> *Well I finally got started on the project today.*
> 
> I dug out some Black Ash boards, & ripped , & planed 4 legs to thickness. Then I dug out some Black Walnut for the table top & aprons, & set it aside until tomorrow.


Black Ash grows on wetlands in northern MN. The wood isn't black, so I don't know why they call it that. 
It's the last tree to get its leaves in the spring, & the first to lose them.
You can see how the 2 woods go together on this clock.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Getting a start*
> 
> *Well I finally got started on the project today.*
> 
> I dug out some Black Ash boards, & ripped , & planed 4 legs to thickness. Then I dug out some Black Walnut for the table top & aprons, & set it aside until tomorrow.


I'm glad to hear that you've begun the process, Dick. That is some great looking wood. I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures, tomorrow.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Getting a start*
> 
> *Well I finally got started on the project today.*
> 
> I dug out some Black Ash boards, & ripped , & planed 4 legs to thickness. Then I dug out some Black Walnut for the table top & aprons, & set it aside until tomorrow.


Your first reply was longer than your blog…what no photos…NO VIDEO…*NOT EVEN A SCRATCH AND SNIFF!*


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Getting a start*
> 
> *Well I finally got started on the project today.*
> 
> I dug out some Black Ash boards, & ripped , & planed 4 legs to thickness. Then I dug out some Black Walnut for the table top & aprons, & set it aside until tomorrow.


Dick, I can't wait to see the contrast in the wood colors and where you use them.


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Getting a start*
> 
> *Well I finally got started on the project today.*
> 
> I dug out some Black Ash boards, & ripped , & planed 4 legs to thickness. Then I dug out some Black Walnut for the table top & aprons, & set it aside until tomorrow.


The clock is beautiful, I can't wait to see this table.

Diane


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Getting a start*
> 
> *Well I finally got started on the project today.*
> 
> I dug out some Black Ash boards, & ripped , & planed 4 legs to thickness. Then I dug out some Black Walnut for the table top & aprons, & set it aside until tomorrow.


Ok, so who is building a Thorsen table out of Sassafrass anyway? I thought someone was thinking of it. I bet we get one of cedar as well.

Any other scented woods ?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Getting a start*
> 
> *Well I finally got started on the project today.*
> 
> I dug out some Black Ash boards, & ripped , & planed 4 legs to thickness. Then I dug out some Black Walnut for the table top & aprons, & set it aside until tomorrow.


I layed off of my table for a few days, & came up with some fresh ideas. Now i'm going out to *My Cave*, & make some noise.


----------



## roundabout22 (Mar 19, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Getting a start*
> 
> *Well I finally got started on the project today.*
> 
> I dug out some Black Ash boards, & ripped , & planed 4 legs to thickness. Then I dug out some Black Walnut for the table top & aprons, & set it aside until tomorrow.


Bill, have you been looking in my shop?


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Getting a start*
> 
> *Well I finally got started on the project today.*
> 
> I dug out some Black Ash boards, & ripped , & planed 4 legs to thickness. Then I dug out some Black Walnut for the table top & aprons, & set it aside until tomorrow.


Dick, it's been three days… where are the pictures?


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Getting a start*
> 
> *Well I finally got started on the project today.*
> 
> I dug out some Black Ash boards, & ripped , & planed 4 legs to thickness. Then I dug out some Black Walnut for the table top & aprons, & set it aside until tomorrow.


I am still in the drawing phase, and looking to see what lumber I have available.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Take a Little Peek.*

I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.

I went out to my shop this afternoon, & made a couple of Templates, one for the aprons, & one for the stretchers.

Now I'm all set to make parts on the router table


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Take a Little Peek.*
> 
> I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.
> 
> ...


ooh, an industrial looking table


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Take a Little Peek.*
> 
> I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.
> 
> ...


Great more of my ideas stolen!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Take a Little Peek.*
> 
> I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.
> 
> ...


Hi Dick;
--is this the start of a massive advertising campaign, before the production wheels start rolling out there in the heartland?....!!!
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Take a Little Peek.*
> 
> I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.
> 
> ...


you crack me up, Dennis! lol

Dick, this is a great tease and I can't wait to see more


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Take a Little Peek.*
> 
> I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.
> 
> ...


Hey Dick, don't read my blog, ok? it ain't important. Nice work by the way. jockmike


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Take a Little Peek.*
> 
> I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.
> 
> ...


He's making his table out of OSB Board. I'd never have thought of that. It should stain Purdy. :>)


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Take a Little Peek.*
> 
> I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.
> 
> ...


Karson… OSB paints nicely too.

Dennis, better get on the stick or you're gonna have to sit on the side lines and be a judge.
or was your stolen idea the one about taking a couple of days off?

Dick, don't read his blog it isn't important.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Take a Little Peek.*
> 
> I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.
> 
> ...


It's funny about taking a few days off, away from the shop. The *mind* is still out there.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Take a Little Peek.*
> 
> I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.
> 
> ...


Quick question Dick. I'm somewhat new to doing templates and this is probably a stupid question. Will you have already cut the tenons on the finished boards before you shape them? And if so, wouldn't you leave extra room on the ends of the templates? Maybe I would need to see these in your actual jig for this to make more sense to me or maybe the extra length is there and I'm just not seeing it. Like I said, it's probably a stupid question.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Take a Little Peek.*
> 
> I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.
> 
> ...


no such thing as a stupid question … and for me, if I had decided to use such templates I wouldn't have thought about the "tenons" (one way or another). So - thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Take a Little Peek.*
> 
> I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.
> 
> ...


A very good question Chip.
I plan on cutting the tenons on the roughed out total length first. 
My templates are cut to the finished size, minus the tenons.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Take a Little Peek.*
> 
> I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.
> 
> ...


By the way, Dick… I can't see your image. Did you move the associated picture's location or something?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Take a Little Peek.*
> 
> I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.
> 
> ...


I haven't changed anything Ethan.
It shows on my PC. I wonder if anyone else is having this problem.
Maybe someone took it. LOL


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Take a Little Peek.*
> 
> I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.
> 
> ...


Ethan, are you at work? I can't see stuff at work because of our firewall but at home everything is fine…


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Take a Little Peek.*
> 
> I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.
> 
> ...


Ahhh… that is indeed the case, Jeff. Didn't even think about that. As mentioned on a different post, my brain is fried today. My other two support cohorts are out all week (one for training and one for funeral leave) and I've been inundated with calls today. Not my idea of a fun time…


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Take a Little Peek.*
> 
> I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.
> 
> ...


I can't believe you would be goofing around on this site while you're at work… hold on… gotta go… my boss is coming…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Take a Little Peek.*
> 
> I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.
> 
> ...


goofing around?? isn't it called "mental health break" ?


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Take a Little Peek.*
> 
> I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.
> 
> ...


If that's the case then my mental health is excellent!


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Take a Little Peek.*
> 
> I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.
> 
> ...


It's called stimulating the creative side of the brain, so you can work harder and faster… (so you can get home on time and work in the shop)


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Take a Little Peek.*
> 
> I took a couple of days off, but it helped me come up with some fresh ideas.
> 
> ...


(I can see the picture now, Dick.)


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Mortising the legs*

Today I cut the legs to length, & Cut the mortises for the aprons.

I was setup my mortising attachment to my drill press. My Grizzley crossfeed vise was bolted to the table. I thought, why not use this when cutting the mortises. So I tried it out, & worked great. Once I got it all sqaured up, I drilled out all the mortises in no time at all. I tried making a short video.

http://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf

so I'll try embed it to this Blog. I hope I can make it work.

Here's a photo of the completed mortises.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Mortising the legs*
> 
> Today I cut the legs to length, & Cut the mortises for the aprons.
> 
> ...


They came out a lot cleaner than mine. I made a mortiser out of my router, it worked ok but it just was'nt as clean looking as my old mortising attachment. I got my table cut and planed down to 3/4'' from an inch. hated doing that. What wood are you using, looks like walnut? Looks good though, you said you got your aprons done? Or just the templates. I could'nt work today, just did too much the last two days. Had to lay low and rest my back and rearend. jockmike


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Mortising the legs*
> 
> Today I cut the legs to length, & Cut the mortises for the aprons.
> 
> ...


Looks great Dick. I'm really beginning to worry about the time I will have to work on the project. Glad to see you and others are well under way… Those mortises sure do look nice.


----------



## Lou (Mar 23, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Mortising the legs*
> 
> Today I cut the legs to length, & Cut the mortises for the aprons.
> 
> ...


perfectly square! wonderful job!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Mortising the legs*
> 
> Today I cut the legs to length, & Cut the mortises for the aprons.
> 
> ...


Great Job Dick.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Mortising the legs*
> 
> Today I cut the legs to length, & Cut the mortises for the aprons.
> 
> ...


Nice legs Dick. And I mean that in the manliest way possible of course.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Mortising the legs*
> 
> Today I cut the legs to length, & Cut the mortises for the aprons.
> 
> ...


Dick - Nice legs! Great video. Looking forward to the completed table.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Mortising the legs*
> 
> Today I cut the legs to length, & Cut the mortises for the aprons.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to make a video, Dick. It was nice to hear your voice and see you in action.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Mortising the legs*
> 
> Today I cut the legs to length, & Cut the mortises for the aprons.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment on the video. Next time I'll try, & do a better job.

*First time jitters !!*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*The Dry Fit !*

*Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.

"A lot more work to look forward to."*

Now you can see the shape.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


isn't that wood beautiful!!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


Hi Dick;
--looking good and great shape of lines coming forth here!

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


Looks really good.

Diane


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


What are the dimentions Dick. Looking good.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


Too tall! Automatically disqualified…what a shame.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


Looking good. I gotta get with it….


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


Karson, 
Dennis said it's too tall, so I might have to take a saw to it. LOL

Dennis gets the award for the driest humor of the whole group.

It's going to be 28" tall when it's done.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


Well, DIck, I agree with Dennis… too tall. And the fine print says that you have to use a rusted hand saw or a butter knife for alterations. How's that for funny?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


I guess I could carve it to the proper size. I guess I better sharpen my carving tools.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


I agree Dick, Dennis is hilarious.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention that the Walnut is some more of what's left my beautiful railroad tie wood supply.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


never would have known. Sure makes it extra, extra special!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


Dick, what are your dimensions exactly, could you write those down for me. Talk about laying in the weeds, all I got is one finish on mine left to go. I don't know what the guy is going to charge me. hope it ain't too much. Man Obi you were a little tuff on the ole jockster the other day were'nt you. I was just kidding dude. Lighten up or I might have a relapse and end up back in the looney bin. jockmike


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


I just added the dimensions


----------



## BookMan (Apr 11, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


Hey Dick, Looks great. I made 2 at the dimensions in the plans and the first thing my wife asked me is, "Why did you make them so short?!" Maybe yours will be just what she is looking for. Interested in a swap? Tables, that is!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but you'll never get my Sweetie to go along with that offer.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


Dick, nice looking table so far. Does you wife know that you wrote your dimensions on the carpet? LOL. I've been out of pocket for a week and I've gotta get cracking!


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


Dick, I like it so far. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


*Thanks Guys,*
OS, those are carpet tiles, I just had to replace a couple. LOL


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike,
Did you ever get the dimensions?


----------



## rentman (Mar 11, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


Nice Dennis… that got me to laugh outloud. Stay dry brother!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *The Dry Fit !*
> 
> *Today I cut all the tenons, & dry fit the parts.
> 
> ...


*Glad to hear it, Dick!*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Another Wee Bit of a Peek !!*

Today I removed a little excess weight with my router.

More to come in the future.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Another Wee Bit of a Peek !!*
> 
> Today I removed a little excess weight with my router.
> 
> More to come in the future.


Looking good Dick. Keep on going.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Another Wee Bit of a Peek !!*
> 
> Today I removed a little excess weight with my router.
> 
> More to come in the future.


Great stuff Dick… looking forward to seeing more. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Another Wee Bit of a Peek !!*
> 
> Today I removed a little excess weight with my router.
> 
> More to come in the future.


That's interesting, Dick. Are you going to surprise us with those two lower levels?


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Another Wee Bit of a Peek !!*
> 
> Today I removed a little excess weight with my router.
> 
> More to come in the future.


Very nice Dick, I'm still plugging away on mine. I like the way what you've done how it ties the 
top and bottom together.mike


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Another Wee Bit of a Peek !!*
> 
> Today I removed a little excess weight with my router.
> 
> More to come in the future.


one step closer!!  
lookin' good


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Another Wee Bit of a Peek !!*
> 
> Today I removed a little excess weight with my router.
> 
> More to come in the future.


Looking good.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Another Wee Bit of a Peek !!*
> 
> Today I removed a little excess weight with my router.
> 
> More to come in the future.


Well you guys don't need to worry about me, mine is collecting dust… well the parts are anyway. After the initial cut and glue I decided I had more important things to do.
Good Luck to all of you.

Don't forget the tortoise and the hare.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Another Wee Bit of a Peek !!*
> 
> Today I removed a little excess weight with my router.
> 
> More to come in the future.


and also don't forget Obi's advice of doing 5 minutes here and 5 minutes there… 
"how do you eat *an elephant*? One bite at a time".


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Another Wee Bit of a Peek !!*
> 
> Today I removed a little excess weight with my router.
> 
> More to come in the future.


WHOA !!!! That scared the hell outta me.

What is an Elephant doing in here?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Another Wee Bit of a Peek !!*
> 
> Today I removed a little excess weight with my router.
> 
> More to come in the future.


he's scaring you!!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Another Wee Bit of a Peek !!*
> 
> Today I removed a little excess weight with my router.
> 
> More to come in the future.


*Super funny, that's a good one Debbie !*
I thought maybe the Elephant works for Popular Woodworking. He's going to test the strength of the tables. LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Another Wee Bit of a Peek !!*
> 
> Today I removed a little excess weight with my router.
> 
> More to come in the future.


good idea, Dick!!

We all have elephants, don't we?? Those projects that have us stumped or seem too big/time consuming to tackle, or are just boring, "have to" but "don't want to" to-do list items?

One bite at a time… I think I'll go take a bite of the project I'm currently stumped on… 
well, after lunch, that is!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Another Wee Bit of a Peek !!*
> 
> Today I removed a little excess weight with my router.
> 
> More to come in the future.


That's an interesting design, Dick. Kind of a southwestern flair to it. It's looking good.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Another Wee Bit of a Peek !!*
> 
> Today I removed a little excess weight with my router.
> 
> More to come in the future.


Debbie,
What does it cost to ship an Elephant ? 
I just added it to my cart.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Another Wee Bit of a Peek !!*
> 
> Today I removed a little excess weight with my router.
> 
> More to come in the future.


Nice work!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Another Wee Bit of a Peek !!*
> 
> Today I removed a little excess weight with my router.
> 
> More to come in the future.


Make him walk Dick then it doesn't cost anything. maybe he can pick up a load of wood on the way.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Another Wee Bit of a Peek !!*
> 
> Today I removed a little excess weight with my router.
> 
> More to come in the future.


and we wondered how we could get some of that precious wood that people are trying to get rid of!!! 
Here, Ellie, Elllie, Ellie


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Joining the Table Top, & Shelves*

My Walnut board was 6 3/4" wide, but it was dished a little, so I ripped it in half, & joined it in 4 sections for the top, I also glued some Ash to the edges.

*The Top clamped up.*








Now I have to go out, & start with the breadboard ends for the Tabletop.

*This is one of the Shelves, using my new Irwin Clamps*


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Joining the Table Top, & Shelves*
> 
> My Walnut board was 6 3/4" wide, but it was dished a little, so I ripped it in half, & joined it in 4 sections for the top, I also glued some Ash to the edges.
> 
> ...


Enjoying your WIP, Dick.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Joining the Table Top, & Shelves*
> 
> My Walnut board was 6 3/4" wide, but it was dished a little, so I ripped it in half, & joined it in 4 sections for the top, I also glued some Ash to the edges.
> 
> ...


Hurry up! Dick.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Joining the Table Top, & Shelves*
> 
> My Walnut board was 6 3/4" wide, but it was dished a little, so I ripped it in half, & joined it in 4 sections for the top, I also glued some Ash to the edges.
> 
> ...


Don, Thanks.
Wish I knew what WIP means.
Dennis , As long as you're ahead of me now, I guess I'll play Turtle for awhile.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Joining the Table Top, & Shelves*
> 
> My Walnut board was 6 3/4" wide, but it was dished a little, so I ripped it in half, & joined it in 4 sections for the top, I also glued some Ash to the edges.
> 
> ...


Did someone say turtle? Were you talking to me? I haven't worked on my table since the my last posting of pictures. I'm not sure that I will make it now. Dick, I like the way you improvised by instead of getting another board for that cupped one.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Joining the Table Top, & Shelves*
> 
> My Walnut board was 6 3/4" wide, but it was dished a little, so I ripped it in half, & joined it in 4 sections for the top, I also glued some Ash to the edges.
> 
> ...


Nice looking top and shelf, Dick. Remember, don't do what I did on the breadboards, o.k.? I look forward to your next posting.


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Joining the Table Top, & Shelves*
> 
> My Walnut board was 6 3/4" wide, but it was dished a little, so I ripped it in half, & joined it in 4 sections for the top, I also glued some Ash to the edges.
> 
> ...


Dick - I just love your *w*ork *i*n *p*rocess.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Joining the Table Top, & Shelves*
> 
> My Walnut board was 6 3/4" wide, but it was dished a little, so I ripped it in half, & joined it in 4 sections for the top, I also glued some Ash to the edges.
> 
> ...


me too Dick… thanks for posting.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Joining the Table Top, & Shelves*
> 
> My Walnut board was 6 3/4" wide, but it was dished a little, so I ripped it in half, & joined it in 4 sections for the top, I also glued some Ash to the edges.
> 
> ...


I thought the breadboard was to cover the end grain


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Joining the Table Top, & Shelves*
> 
> My Walnut board was 6 3/4" wide, but it was dished a little, so I ripped it in half, & joined it in 4 sections for the top, I also glued some Ash to the edges.
> 
> ...


WIP - Work in Progress


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Joining the Table Top, & Shelves*
> 
> My Walnut board was 6 3/4" wide, but it was dished a little, so I ripped it in half, & joined it in 4 sections for the top, I also glued some Ash to the edges.
> 
> ...


Thanks All.
Os, I have a feeling it's going to be alright. I've built a lot of things before I ever heard of expansion. the stuff has survived.
Fred, Thanks for WIP, trying to learn.
Obi, That's in the rest of the story

Try and figure this one out. "WYSIWYG" LOL


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Joining the Table Top, & Shelves*
> 
> My Walnut board was 6 3/4" wide, but it was dished a little, so I ripped it in half, & joined it in 4 sections for the top, I also glued some Ash to the edges.
> 
> ...


Hi Dick;
--I'm enjoying the picture show and your work as 'in the process'....
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Joining the Table Top, & Shelves*
> 
> My Walnut board was 6 3/4" wide, but it was dished a little, so I ripped it in half, & joined it in 4 sections for the top, I also glued some Ash to the edges.
> 
> ...


Thank you Frank, It's nice hearing from you.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Joining the Table Top, & Shelves*
> 
> My Walnut board was 6 3/4" wide, but it was dished a little, so I ripped it in half, & joined it in 4 sections for the top, I also glued some Ash to the edges.
> 
> ...


Very Nice Dick. Walnut and Ash. A good combination.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Joining the Table Top, & Shelves*
> 
> My Walnut board was 6 3/4" wide, but it was dished a little, so I ripped it in half, & joined it in 4 sections for the top, I also glued some Ash to the edges.
> 
> ...


Whats a breadboard? Do you cut bread on it. If it is why is it so thin? GO get em Dick. I'm way behind. Got sidetracked making my grandson a little box for whatever and mounted a nice set of deer horns for my nephew. I got to post that, it's pretty neat. Made it from a slab of oak. His wife won't let him hang a carcass in the house though. Man those are some big clamps. I have Irwin clamps, but nothing that size. jockmike


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Joining the Table Top, & Shelves*
> 
> My Walnut board was 6 3/4" wide, but it was dished a little, so I ripped it in half, & joined it in 4 sections for the top, I also glued some Ash to the edges.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike
We buy our bread pre-sliced now. Whats a knife ? LOL
Those are new heavy duty clamps. 500 lbs. one hand, 950 lbs. two hands. Lotsa power.


----------



## CelticCross (Mar 22, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Joining the Table Top, & Shelves*
> 
> My Walnut board was 6 3/4" wide, but it was dished a little, so I ripped it in half, & joined it in 4 sections for the top, I also glued some Ash to the edges.
> 
> ...


Dick, 
Everything looks like it is coming together nicely. How do you like the qwik-grips?? I had some that were not as heavy looking and they were not nice to work with. Your's look like they might actually hold up to heavy loads. I normally use some Bessy K-body clamps but they are so expensive.

Ryan


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Joining the Table Top, & Shelves*
> 
> My Walnut board was 6 3/4" wide, but it was dished a little, so I ripped it in half, & joined it in 4 sections for the top, I also glued some Ash to the edges.
> 
> ...


Ryan,
These are the 12", they come in handy for smaller size glue ups, holding things together when dry fitting. It's surprising the amount of pressure they exert.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Joining the Table Top, & Shelves*
> 
> My Walnut board was 6 3/4" wide, but it was dished a little, so I ripped it in half, & joined it in 4 sections for the top, I also glued some Ash to the edges.
> 
> ...


WYSIWYG=What you see is what you get.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Joining the Table Top, & Shelves*
> 
> My Walnut board was 6 3/4" wide, but it was dished a little, so I ripped it in half, & joined it in 4 sections for the top, I also glued some Ash to the edges.
> 
> ...


Now… the rest of the story


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*

The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.

I kind of fell for the cloud lift theme, so I incorporated into the top. You might want to call this a sideways cloud lift.









I decided to try something from the latest issue of Fine Woodworking, They call it draw bored pegging on the breadboards. This is something I've never tried before, so we'll see what happens.

Check out my latest Video, hope you don't get bored with it.

I use my cross feed vice, once it's lined up it works great.
http://i237.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid237.photobucket.com/albums/ff273/Chipncut/Mortisingbreadboards2007-4-23.flv
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_If you like the music on my Video, you can download it free "here":http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_dhmm/episode/0,2046,DIY_16997_31920,00.html.

!http://widgets.lumberjocks.com/project/1509.jpg(Click for details)!:http://lumberjocks.com/projects/1509


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


that sure is a beautiful top!! love the little ditties on the sides.

I'm looking forward to seeing your video


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Wow Dick, that is beautiful, long way from rustic, you really did a great job. I really like your placement of the buttons. I read an article on draw bored jointery, it's kind of a lost art to make a very strong mortise. mike


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


You got sneaky on us Dick…. Beautiful accent, nice doweling… could be a winner.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Dick you've made another winner here. This is a wonderful piece of "tabletop" art. Video is playing right now…gotta go. Fantastic!


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Dick,

Your Thorsen table project is coming along very well. I like what you have done for the table top. Also, the video was great and the background music really fit.

Good luck on the rest of the project. I can't wait to see more results.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


the video is great. (and you are so talented-computer stuff AND woodworking!)


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


you stole my cloud lifts! I was wondering where they went


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


We had a Cloud burst the other evening. LOL


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Great Dick. Nice looking, but stealing Scott's Cloud lifts probably is a disqualification. What do you think Dennis.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Great work Dick, like Mike says, a long way from Rustic. I liked the article on pegs; like to try it sometime.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Hi Dick;
--glad to see that you are using drawpinning or drawboring there in the breadboard of those mortise and tenons and makes for a tight fit, while also allowing for wood movement. Drawboring also works great if the wood is not dry, (green) and if the joint is not as complete….perfect. Timber framers make use of this one also in the mortise and tenons on the frames, girts and braces….which makes for a very tight joint as the peg acts like a wedge for drawing the wood together. I guess one might even call this a 'come-along' effect. Out of curiosity, how much did you offset those holes?

Enjoyed your video and *great table* you have coming along here!

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Thank you All.
Frank: I haven't quite gotten to the pegging yet, but I plan on a 1/32" offset.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Dick: I bought some tapered steel (drive rods - I'm not sure what they are called) But they were in a set of chisles and other driving tools to remove bushings etc.

You lightly drive them in to get a little taper on the hole to get your wooden peg an easier start.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Karson: I think they're called drift pins. I've used them in metalwork., but haven't seen them for wood.
I looked up drift pins, & came up with this interesting PDF, on pinning box joints.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


One of the issues of Woodworking Magazine (Issue 4, Autumn 2005, if you want me to be exact) had an article in it about making your own drawboring pins. Though I never got around to making one, the article was certainly interesting and seemed to be highly informative.

If you're interested in drawboring, there was a technique article in that same issue. I think it was used for building the classic Roubo Workbench.

Great issue. Come to think of it, they're all great, really…


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ethan,
I had been looking at the same article this morning. I had to do a search with your link, so try this.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Actually, Dick, I was referring to the printed article in the Autumn 2005 issue, which is much more extensive and involved and actually shows you how to make the drawboring pin. It is quite different than the Q&A link you indicated.

I just linked to the main page because you'd need to either have the issue or buy the back issue or CD from the website.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Ok Ethan.
This isn't related, but, it's about tenoning.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


The drawbore subject is well covered in Forgotten Hand Tools by Christopher Schwarz. He uses them to do pinned tennons and describes how to make one. This is a great video and highly recommended if you like hand tools.

Also, I see them for sale on ebay every once in a while.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


It might very well be the same thing, Wayne, as he's the one who did the article in Woodworking Magazine.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it is. But good to see it in action in the video.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if this will work for everybody, but here's a Video from FWW.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Dick: on the web site FWW that had the video you pointed to there was another article for pegged joints. here


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karson: 
I seen that yesterday, & I should have put this link also, but you did it for me. There's no end to information on the FWW website. That article should help someone.

LOL: This Blog turned out to be one on *Pegging joints*.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful top, Dick! I really like the drawboard pegging!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Nice video, Dick, but I think I would have used my wooden mallet instead of a metal hammer to drive the pegs. Karson, I wasn't able to view the article?


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Os, do you have a membership to the FWW on-line site? If not, the link won't work.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Boy the competition is really heating up! Dick an outstanding job. You and I have the same idea on the pegging. I was too unsure of myself to work in a wedged tenon…I may have to readdress that now.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Ethan, I do not have a membership, but the video worked, so I thought the link would too.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Greg3G,
I'll be attempting the pegs soon, as you can see the holes are all bored, but first I've got to do the finish sanding to the top, because it would be difficult to sand after Assembly.

I'm quite assured that the pegging will be successful.

You know the old saying, *"Try it you might like it".*


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


I'm impressed, Dick. And I see you hired yourself to do all the acting in this video.

Great Job.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Thanks Obi, 
Stand in line if you want my autograph. *LOL*


----------



## shack (Mar 30, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Going for the Top !! Also pegging joints info.*
> 
> The last couple of days, I've been working on the tabletop. I mortised out the breadboards, & cut the tenons.
> 
> ...


Dick that is shaping up real nice. Good job


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Working my way down !!*

Today I cut & fitted the shelves. Dry assembled the whole table.

Now I've got a lot of sanding, & pegging to do. This should keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Working my way down !!*
> 
> Today I cut & fitted the shelves. Dry assembled the whole table.
> 
> Now I've got a lot of sanding, & pegging to do. This should keep me busy for awhile.


This is gonna be awsome, Dick. I can hardly wait till I see the finished product. How do you do it??


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Working my way down !!*
> 
> Today I cut & fitted the shelves. Dry assembled the whole table.
> 
> Now I've got a lot of sanding, & pegging to do. This should keep me busy for awhile.


Well PJ, 
First you dig around in your wood pile. Then you saw away, until it turns into a table. LOL


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Working my way down !!*
> 
> Today I cut & fitted the shelves. Dry assembled the whole table.
> 
> Now I've got a lot of sanding, & pegging to do. This should keep me busy for awhile.


Dick lol, wish it were that easy. This table is beautiful already.

Diane


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Working my way down !!*
> 
> Today I cut & fitted the shelves. Dry assembled the whole table.
> 
> Now I've got a lot of sanding, & pegging to do. This should keep me busy for awhile.


lookin good!


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Working my way down !!*
> 
> Today I cut & fitted the shelves. Dry assembled the whole table.
> 
> Now I've got a lot of sanding, & pegging to do. This should keep me busy for awhile.


Nice work, Dick.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Working my way down !!*
> 
> Today I cut & fitted the shelves. Dry assembled the whole table.
> 
> Now I've got a lot of sanding, & pegging to do. This should keep me busy for awhile.


Good looking Dick. The picture of the top on another blog makes it look bigger, but here it looks small. Shure that you don't have two tables going?


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Working my way down !!*
> 
> Today I cut & fitted the shelves. Dry assembled the whole table.
> 
> Now I've got a lot of sanding, & pegging to do. This should keep me busy for awhile.


It looks to have too many shelves…nothing a sawsall won't fix. Looking Good!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Working my way down !!*
> 
> Today I cut & fitted the shelves. Dry assembled the whole table.
> 
> Now I've got a lot of sanding, & pegging to do. This should keep me busy for awhile.


Good stuff, Dick. Wish I could find the time to get something going…


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Working my way down !!*
> 
> Today I cut & fitted the shelves. Dry assembled the whole table.
> 
> Now I've got a lot of sanding, & pegging to do. This should keep me busy for awhile.


*Too tall, too small, too many shelves, what next???*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Working my way down !!*
> 
> Today I cut & fitted the shelves. Dry assembled the whole table.
> 
> Now I've got a lot of sanding, & pegging to do. This should keep me busy for awhile.


too *good*??


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Working my way down !!*
> 
> Today I cut & fitted the shelves. Dry assembled the whole table.
> 
> Now I've got a lot of sanding, & pegging to do. This should keep me busy for awhile.


Great looking job, Dick! *It's a winner*!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Working my way down !!*
> 
> Today I cut & fitted the shelves. Dry assembled the whole table.
> 
> Now I've got a lot of sanding, & pegging to do. This should keep me busy for awhile.


sounds like he's just trying to go for a D.Q. - that's why so many of us are playing close to the chest.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Working my way down !!*
> 
> Today I cut & fitted the shelves. Dry assembled the whole table.
> 
> Now I've got a lot of sanding, & pegging to do. This should keep me busy for awhile.


ooooooh-*D*airy *Q*ueen. Road Trip!!!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Working my way down !!*
> 
> Today I cut & fitted the shelves. Dry assembled the whole table.
> 
> Now I've got a lot of sanding, & pegging to do. This should keep me busy for awhile.


We opted for a genuine old fashion strawberry ice cream cone instead. *Sorry ! no DQ!* LOL


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*An Ounce of Prevention !*

I was going to draw bore peg the breadboard to the top today, but I had to do some fixing instead.
I made the tenons the same length as the plan showed, they should have been longer, so there wasn't enough material. I was afraid of the peg holes breaking out.

You should have about 3/8", & I only had 1/4".

To remedy this I epoxied some nails across the ends similar to the torsion bar on a guitar neck .

After I was all done I thought I could have glued in a wooden spline instead.

I guess working arond iron for many years, I couldn't get it out of my system. LOL

Maybe this could help someone else.

*Here are some images of what I did.*


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *An Ounce of Prevention !*
> 
> I was going to draw bore peg the breadboard to the top today, but I had to do some fixing instead.
> I made the tenons the same length as the plan showed, they should have been longer, so there wasn't enough material. I was afraid of the peg holes breaking out.
> ...


Dick, those nails should add strength.

Are there two tenons at each end?

Also, I wonder if you are not setting up the same potential problem here that Mark did with his breadboard ends.

Draw-bore pegs are designed to create a very tight joint by driving a peg through offset holes. However, the purpose of a breadboard end is to hide the end grain whilst accommodating the lateral expansion/contraction of the top. Consequently, the attachment of a breadboard end to the top is such that it is firm fixed at a center point (usually glued and pegged) with floating fixes on their side of center (usually elongated slots of some kind with no glue). So my question is, do you think that draw-bore joinery will accommodate wood movement?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *An Ounce of Prevention !*
> 
> I was going to draw bore peg the breadboard to the top today, but I had to do some fixing instead.
> I made the tenons the same length as the plan showed, they should have been longer, so there wasn't enough material. I was afraid of the peg holes breaking out.
> ...


I think it should work. I have three tenons on each end. The peg holes in the top on two side tenons are oblong to allow movement. I may or may not glue the center.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *An Ounce of Prevention !*
> 
> I was going to draw bore peg the breadboard to the top today, but I had to do some fixing instead.
> I made the tenons the same length as the plan showed, they should have been longer, so there wasn't enough material. I was afraid of the peg holes breaking out.
> ...


Yep, Dick that should work. I agree, if the draw-bore pegs work well without being overly tight, I think you can get away with no glue at all.

Nice work.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *An Ounce of Prevention !*
> 
> I was going to draw bore peg the breadboard to the top today, but I had to do some fixing instead.
> I made the tenons the same length as the plan showed, they should have been longer, so there wasn't enough material. I was afraid of the peg holes breaking out.
> ...


Nice fix, Dick. I'm surprised that you didn't notice this when you originally made the peg holes, with all of your experience and the fine work you've displayed. Better late than never, I guess. I'll have to put that trick in my bag for future use.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *An Ounce of Prevention !*
> 
> I was going to draw bore peg the breadboard to the top today, but I had to do some fixing instead.
> I made the tenons the same length as the plan showed, they should have been longer, so there wasn't enough material. I was afraid of the peg holes breaking out.
> ...


I wasn't planning on draw bore pegging when I started this project. FWW had ran the article after I'd had everthing cut. So this is my insurance,


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *An Ounce of Prevention !*
> 
> I was going to draw bore peg the breadboard to the top today, but I had to do some fixing instead.
> I made the tenons the same length as the plan showed, they should have been longer, so there wasn't enough material. I was afraid of the peg holes breaking out.
> ...


*I knew it!* You're too good a woodworker for it to have been an oversight.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *An Ounce of Prevention !*
> 
> I was going to draw bore peg the breadboard to the top today, but I had to do some fixing instead.
> I made the tenons the same length as the plan showed, they should have been longer, so there wasn't enough material. I was afraid of the peg holes breaking out.
> ...


Nice save…. and now you can tell people that despite using nails in the joinery of the project, the whole thing is still held together with nothing but wood. (to a bunch of confused, non-lumberjocks).


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Making pegs my way !*

Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.

I would get chip out when carving the facets on the plugs. I'm using Walnut, maybe Ebony wouldn't do this because it's more dense.

So I setup my disk sander miter to 30 degrees, & sanded my 3/8" stock to a point. Then I cut to the hole depth, & tapped them in with hammer with a dab of glue. Here's a short video of how I used my disk sander to make the facets on the pegs.


From Making facets with a disk sander

Being that I had a fine grit on my disk, it blackened the ends of the peg, so it looks just like Ebony now.

Here's another short Video, faceting the pegs with sandpaper, on your bench. this works fine but a little slower than the disk sander.

http://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


They look great.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


Great looking Dick


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


Great looking shelf for your Thorsen Table project. Are you going to give it a natural finish Dick?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


Thanks,
This is one of the shelves, & will have a natural finish


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


Hi Dick;
--looking good!!!
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


sounds like it was a frustrating process-- there's a song that goes something like "smile and the world smiles with you" 

the effort was worth it!! Looks sweet


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


I love the facets. Since I don't have a disc sander I may try to file the edges. Do you think that would work?

The shelf is looking great. I can't wait to see the completed table.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


Fred,
A file should work, or glue sandpaper to a stick, first course then finish with fine.

I've glued sandpaper around dowels for sanding small coves.

I decided I'm going to flatten the point on my pegs.


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


I understand the peg carving splintering, I can't tell you how many walnut pegs I have installed in the past 2 years. I have used a knife, a dremel with a round burr, a disc sander, a file, and a sandpaper block. All work equally well. I gave up on trying to measure the amount of protrusion first and doing the bevel carving before tapping in the peg. Now, I drive them in, and use a spacer block to hand cut with a dozuki saw the right length. Then, I do the beveling once it is installed. Makes the peg protrusion more consistent, and doesn't take too long. Splintering is avoided by cutting with the grain direction and a sharp knife. I know you know how to do this Dick, I'm just taking the chance for documenting my experiences.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark,
Fred was wondering how to do this by hand, so I made a short video. 
It doesn't take long doing it this way either. Excuse my too quick movement when showing the end results.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


Dick -

Your table is looking great! Thanks for the video on making peg facets.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I just made another Video. Making facets with my disk sander.
I'm not getting much production on my table by making videos , but I'm having fun. *That's the name of the game.*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


hahaha and we get to enjoy it right along with you!!!

that's excellent. I wish I had seen this before I tried to "fix" my little table.. I think they would have made nice little caps to cover the screws.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


Dick -

I had a feeling you would perfect your process. You are quite the video producer! It is great to see these videos - thanks!


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


Dick -

You are *awesome*. Since I can't buy a disc sander right now, I will experiment by putting my pad sander in the vice and trying it out.

I also use self-stick sandpaper on a block with good results. I also put them on dowels, too.

This is one of the many reasons I love LumberJocks. The sharing of information. To everyone, *you make my day*.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


It is coming along great!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


Hey Fred, 
If you have a belt sander it would work better than a pad sander. You can make a setup so you can mount it on its side.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


Nice demo, Dick. Thanks for posting it. Table is looking great too.


----------



## Jeffyjunkbox (Apr 30, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


Great Video Dick! Thanks for taking the time-


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


This is an interesting thread.

Darrell Peart is a master Greene & Greene craftsman. He has written a book that I highly recommend entitled, *Greene & Greene Design Elements for the Workshop*. He devotes a chapter to the Ebony Plug in which he describes a number of ways to make them. He even shows a jig he uses to make them.

If you are interested in acquiring a copy, you can order it directly from Darrell.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


Thanks again,
Don, thanks for the book info, I found it on Amazon, I may order it.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Making pegs my way !*
> 
> Today I tried making pegs for the false shallow holes. I had alot of trouble doing it the way the plan instructed.
> 
> ...


Dick -

I very much agree with Don. I also have this book. It is worth consideration of a purchase. The sction on pegs was what initially caught my eye. Another idea for pegs is in the current edition of Fine Woodworking. There is an interesting description of boring round holes and using a punch made from square key stock to square the hole for peg insertion.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*A peek at the finished tabletop!*

I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .

I'm very pleased with the outcome.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


That's some beautiful wood grain showing through on your table top! The pegging looks, great, too!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


Oh, thats just alful Dick, why don't you send it to Pob 311 laingsburg mich. and I'll make sure it get disposed of. it would probably be hearbreaking for you to do it. You got time to make another. Mike


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


Thanks Os,
That's a great looking railroad tie, isn't it.
Mike, We must have posted at the same time. I don't think I'll have time to make another. I won't be long, & we're heading for our cabin. Then mabe I'll make a table out of some Tag Alder. 
I don't think it'll fit in you PO Box.

Thanks for looking out for me Debbie.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


and the pegs tie it all together so nicely

aren't our LJ friends so thoughtful, Dick? How nice of Mike to offer to help you out in such a manner


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


I'm surprised he did'nt take me up on it. Probably Because Os and you had to tell him how beautiful it really is. It's hard to fool ole Dick he did'nt just fall of the turnup truck yesterday with me. mike


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


hahah  Sorry if I messed up your plans, Mike


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


I just edited my last comment.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


Dick, sounds like you better make sure your little project table is well protected!!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


Well I better go get to work before I get into any more trouble. See you all. love mike


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


Sorry, Mike. I wish I would have thought about offering to help Dick get rid of it. LOL. Hope all my LumberJock buddies are having a great day!


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


Nice work, Dick. The top looks fantastic - you are right to be happy with it. I particularly like the way the pegs have turned out.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


*Thanks Don,* 
I value any commentary coming from you.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


Got drool all over my keyboard just looking at that beautiful walnut Dick. That is some terrific craftsmanship and a wonderful piece. Can't wait to see everything come together. Thanks for posting the step-by-step… sure is interesting to watch and very educational.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


Dick -

Very impressive! I really like how your pegs turned out. I also appreciate you sharing your process and experiences with making pegs. I really admire your work!


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


Dick, you're table is lookin' good! A little better each time you post. Awesome!


----------



## PhilBrown (Apr 16, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


WOW!!!


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


That is one great table top. After looking at it for sometime, you could also use the design for a serving tray or a butlers table.

Phil said it best…*WOW!!!*


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


I second Phil's Wow.

Diane


----------



## RickInTexas (Apr 21, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


Looks great. Love how the pegs make the walnut "pop" all the more.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


Double WOW and a OMG I wish I could do that!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


Thanks,
You people are too kind.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


Dick. Very nice table, The grain in the top looks great. It's going to be hard for the legs to support the quality of the top LOL


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


Hi Dick;
--moving right along I see and what you've shown us so far….is in-deed looking good!!!

I commend you on that 'drawboring' joinery you have used.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


I second Fred's Wow.


----------



## pierre (Apr 27, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


Dick,

I'm jealous of your talent !!! Superb !!!!

What did you use for wood ? The natural colors really stands out.

have a good evening,

pierre


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


Dick, I must say this is a fabulous top. I really like the way you used the cloud effect on all 4 side edges. What wood did you use for the pegs? I like the staggered effect of the pegs between the top and edge. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A peek at the finished tabletop!*
> 
> I completed my draw bored pegging of the breadboards yesterday, with success. Then I applied one coat of wipe on Poly .
> 
> I'm very pleased with the outcome.


Thanks, that's an awful lot of *WOW's.*

Pierre, Black Walnut, & Black Ash

Rog, I burnished Black walnut with my disk sander, causing a faux Ebony.

*Check out Series # 10.* for Video.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Showing some more of my cards !*

I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.

I decided to show what I've been doing the last couple of days.

I couldn't resist doing some chiseling on this table. That's the reason I did a downward cloud lift on the aprons, in order to fit in a carving.

*One down, three to go.*

This is about 4 hours of chiseling. A little more touching up, & it'll ready for the finish.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


ah hah!!!! it all makes sense now 

This is gorgeous, Dick. Simply gorgeous.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


*Beautiful.*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


*Thank you,* I have to go, & do some more chiseling now.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


I knew you couldn't resist this blank canvass. Lovely!


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


Really nice had to believe you can do something this beautiful in four hours.

Diane


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


There are many documented instances where Charles Greene would add carvings to his work.

Dick - the carving is beautiful and fits extremely well with the Thorsen Table. This looks like a winner to me.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


Very Nice Dick. I don't see any Tenons on the end of your board. Have you just blocked out all of the rest of the picture. Or are you still milling pieces?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


Very observant Karson, I blocked them out, for a prettier picture.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


*I wish to thank all of you!!*


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


*Whew! *I can't hold a candle to this kind of work, Dick. Beautiful, just beautiful. *Blocked! *Still keeping a few cards close, eh! LOL.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


Thanks Os, but my table isn't done yet. Getting close to end date.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


WOW! Nice rose carving Dick but I had an idea there was a carving going in that space when I saw how you opened it up with the downward cloud. Carving minds work alike to an extent. LOL!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


*Thank you Rog, *
I couldn't resist carving on that beautiful Black Walnut, my favorite carving wood.

You're up bright, & early this morning. You must be chipping, & chirping away with the birds. LOL


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


Up at 4:45 even if I don't set the alarm clock. I plan on finishing my table this weekend, I hope.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


I'd like to have mine done also, may the best man win.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


uh oh… sounds like the gloves are off and the real game has just begun


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


Debbie, I have to put my gloves back on today, & rake my yard. LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


hahaha aren't you a witty one today!!


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


That's outstanding!


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


You are such a good wood carver!


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


Wow Dick, I'm just getting caught up on everyones blogs, this looks great! This is a fun competition, thanks for sharing your processes!
Schroeder


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


looking good. feels like so many of us will be coming down to the wire. I almost expect to be taking pictures while the glues still wet - or worse, using scotch tape to hold it together long enough to snap a few pics.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Showing some more of my cards !*
> 
> I decided not to hold my cards to close to my chest, as Scott mentioned.
> 
> ...


I've been moving at a snails pace, but it'll be done on time. 
I've been doing a little yard work in between. After the snow there's always something to do.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Still carving away !! Getting close to the end.*

I now have 3 apron panels completed, so here are some pics of the progress. 
Things aren't getting done as fast as I wish, but I have to take care of some spring yard chores, or else we'll never get out to our cabin this summer.

That's the trials, and tribulations of having two places to live.

*Working on Hummingbird panel. There will be two Hummers, & two Roses.*


















*It got warm enough, so I was able to carve outside*.









*I got some help from the neighbor cat.*



























*A close look at a rose that needs some cleaning up before it's complete.*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Still carving away !! Getting close to the end.*
> 
> I now have 3 apron panels completed, so here are some pics of the progress.
> Things aren't getting done as fast as I wish, but I have to take care of some spring yard chores, or else we'll never get out to our cabin this summer.
> ...


Dick, this is so beautiful. I continue to be in awe of your work.

Barb, love the cat pix. hahah.. isn't that just like a cat-needs to be "ON" whatever it is that you are looking at!!

(Oh, and great t-shirt!!!)


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Still carving away !! Getting close to the end.*
> 
> I now have 3 apron panels completed, so here are some pics of the progress.
> Things aren't getting done as fast as I wish, but I have to take care of some spring yard chores, or else we'll never get out to our cabin this summer.
> ...


Looking good, Dick. Like all artists, you make it look easy, but those of us that have attempted carving know the truth.

Very nice - looking forward to seeing the completed table, Dick.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Still carving away !! Getting close to the end.*
> 
> I now have 3 apron panels completed, so here are some pics of the progress.
> Things aren't getting done as fast as I wish, but I have to take care of some spring yard chores, or else we'll never get out to our cabin this summer.
> ...


Wonderful Dick. Can the cat carve as well? : ^ )


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Still carving away !! Getting close to the end.*
> 
> I now have 3 apron panels completed, so here are some pics of the progress.
> Things aren't getting done as fast as I wish, but I have to take care of some spring yard chores, or else we'll never get out to our cabin this summer.
> ...


I love it it is great and I love hummers.

Diane


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Still carving away !! Getting close to the end.*
> 
> I now have 3 apron panels completed, so here are some pics of the progress.
> Things aren't getting done as fast as I wish, but I have to take care of some spring yard chores, or else we'll never get out to our cabin this summer.
> ...


Wow. Love that hummingbird!


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Still carving away !! Getting close to the end.*
> 
> I now have 3 apron panels completed, so here are some pics of the progress.
> Things aren't getting done as fast as I wish, but I have to take care of some spring yard chores, or else we'll never get out to our cabin this summer.
> ...


Great work as always Dick! Envious of your multi-talents, all of which you do so extremely well. Very excited to see the finished piece. Thanks for taking the time to share the "stages" with us.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Still carving away !! Getting close to the end.*
> 
> I now have 3 apron panels completed, so here are some pics of the progress.
> Things aren't getting done as fast as I wish, but I have to take care of some spring yard chores, or else we'll never get out to our cabin this summer.
> ...


Great job on your table. It's looking great.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Still carving away !! Getting close to the end.*
> 
> I now have 3 apron panels completed, so here are some pics of the progress.
> Things aren't getting done as fast as I wish, but I have to take care of some spring yard chores, or else we'll never get out to our cabin this summer.
> ...


WOW Dick! Now this is really looking good but I knew you had to have a secret weapon and it's that cat isn't it! LOL!!!!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Still carving away !! Getting close to the end.*
> 
> I now have 3 apron panels completed, so here are some pics of the progress.
> Things aren't getting done as fast as I wish, but I have to take care of some spring yard chores, or else we'll never get out to our cabin this summer.
> ...


Now, Dick all this time I thought you were doing these carvings, but you've slipped up and now we know it has been the cat all this time. LOL. Great carving! I'm patiently waiting to see it finished.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Still carving away !! Getting close to the end.*
> 
> I now have 3 apron panels completed, so here are some pics of the progress.
> Things aren't getting done as fast as I wish, but I have to take care of some spring yard chores, or else we'll never get out to our cabin this summer.
> ...


Dick, Great to see the live action photos! Thanks! Great carvings.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Still carving away !! Getting close to the end.*
> 
> I now have 3 apron panels completed, so here are some pics of the progress.
> Things aren't getting done as fast as I wish, but I have to take care of some spring yard chores, or else we'll never get out to our cabin this summer.
> ...


Thank you,
I told my wife not to take picture of the real carver, but she let the cat out of the bag.LOL


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Still carving away !! Getting close to the end.*
> 
> I now have 3 apron panels completed, so here are some pics of the progress.
> Things aren't getting done as fast as I wish, but I have to take care of some spring yard chores, or else we'll never get out to our cabin this summer.
> ...


Excellent! Wonderful carving! Good luck as you close in on the completion of the challenge Dick. I'm still envious of those skills…


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Still carving away !! Getting close to the end.*
> 
> I now have 3 apron panels completed, so here are some pics of the progress.
> Things aren't getting done as fast as I wish, but I have to take care of some spring yard chores, or else we'll never get out to our cabin this summer.
> ...


Nice t-shirt.

I am looking forward to seeing the finished product. Wonderful carvings.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Still carving away !! Getting close to the end.*
> 
> I now have 3 apron panels completed, so here are some pics of the progress.
> Things aren't getting done as fast as I wish, but I have to take care of some spring yard chores, or else we'll never get out to our cabin this summer.
> ...


Wonderful art. Great shirt. Does the cat help you much?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Still carving away !! Getting close to the end.*
> 
> I now have 3 apron panels completed, so here are some pics of the progress.
> Things aren't getting done as fast as I wish, but I have to take care of some spring yard chores, or else we'll never get out to our cabin this summer.
> ...


*Thanks LJ's,
The cat helps with the Cat-naps.*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Still carving away !! Getting close to the end.*
> 
> I now have 3 apron panels completed, so here are some pics of the progress.
> Things aren't getting done as fast as I wish, but I have to take care of some spring yard chores, or else we'll never get out to our cabin this summer.
> ...


maybe the cat enjoys making FURniture


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Still carving away !! Getting close to the end.*
> 
> I now have 3 apron panels completed, so here are some pics of the progress.
> Things aren't getting done as fast as I wish, but I have to take care of some spring yard chores, or else we'll never get out to our cabin this summer.
> ...


*Puurr*rty nice *FUR*niture !!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*A Video of my table entry*

I now have a video-cam, so I tried it out with this Video of My Table.
This is a first time for me with the new camera, so I hope you'll enjoy this.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A Video of my table entry*
> 
> I now have a video-cam, so I tried it out with this Video of My Table.
> This is a first time for me with the new camera, so I hope you'll enjoy this.


Great video Dick. It really shows the quality of the table. You get a real feel for it. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A Video of my table entry*
> 
> I now have a video-cam, so I tried it out with this Video of My Table.
> This is a first time for me with the new camera, so I hope you'll enjoy this.


Nice work, Dick. Thanks for the video.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A Video of my table entry*
> 
> I now have a video-cam, so I tried it out with this Video of My Table.
> This is a first time for me with the new camera, so I hope you'll enjoy this.


With just one podcaster, it's a novelty. With two podcasters, it's trend. With three or more?...it's a *MOVEMENT*!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A Video of my table entry*
> 
> I now have a video-cam, so I tried it out with this Video of My Table.
> This is a first time for me with the new camera, so I hope you'll enjoy this.


great video Dick, to see it up close was pretty cool. You did a great job. Those carvings are great. The pegs are very nicely done, the whole thing is just very well made, thats what I got from seeing your video. That and it was neat to hear your voice. Thanks jockmike


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A Video of my table entry*
> 
> I now have a video-cam, so I tried it out with this Video of My Table.
> This is a first time for me with the new camera, so I hope you'll enjoy this.


*Thanks guys,* 
It was almost easier making the table than making the video. LOL
Mot, I'm just a pea-picker podcaster.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A Video of my table entry*
> 
> I now have a video-cam, so I tried it out with this Video of My Table.
> This is a first time for me with the new camera, so I hope you'll enjoy this.


well done, Dick… 
the table is magnificent. I really enjoyed being able to see a close-up of that shelf. NICE


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A Video of my table entry*
> 
> I now have a video-cam, so I tried it out with this Video of My Table.
> This is a first time for me with the new camera, so I hope you'll enjoy this.


Nice video Dick, and a beautiful table as well…


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A Video of my table entry*
> 
> I now have a video-cam, so I tried it out with this Video of My Table.
> This is a first time for me with the new camera, so I hope you'll enjoy this.


Dick -

LOL! You are a digital sandbagger! Great video - I think you have that down pat!

That railroad tie was a real diamond in the rough. What a grat looking table and story. I really like the rose carving - an awesome touch!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A Video of my table entry*
> 
> I now have a video-cam, so I tried it out with this Video of My Table.
> This is a first time for me with the new camera, so I hope you'll enjoy this.


Thanks David
I appreciate every compliment from you.
I've had my DVD-Cam about 6 months now, but I loaned it out to my Son, & I finally got it back. He needed it more than me. He was recording some musical shows in the area.


----------



## gman (Apr 5, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A Video of my table entry*
> 
> I now have a video-cam, so I tried it out with this Video of My Table.
> This is a first time for me with the new camera, so I hope you'll enjoy this.


Dick I just watched your video. You did a great job. Great looking table.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A Video of my table entry*
> 
> I now have a video-cam, so I tried it out with this Video of My Table.
> This is a first time for me with the new camera, so I hope you'll enjoy this.


Thank you Greg, it was a fun project.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A Video of my table entry*
> 
> I now have a video-cam, so I tried it out with this Video of My Table.
> This is a first time for me with the new camera, so I hope you'll enjoy this.


Dick,
I finally found the time to go from start to finish on this blog. What a great job!. The table is beautiful. I really appreciate you sharing your techniques. I'll be anxious to try them out in my own work in the future. Your carvings, your choice of woods and how you worked them….everything top notch.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A Video of my table entry*
> 
> I now have a video-cam, so I tried it out with this Video of My Table.
> This is a first time for me with the new camera, so I hope you'll enjoy this.


Thank you Bob,
Your compliments mean a lot to me. It was a fun project with trying some new things, plus keeping a blog of the progress. 
Thanks also for the tip of using Brightcove, I think it's a good video uploading system. It has some good features that I like.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A Video of my table entry*
> 
> I now have a video-cam, so I tried it out with this Video of My Table.
> This is a first time for me with the new camera, so I hope you'll enjoy this.


A great video Dick. A man of many talents!

Amazing what came out of that railroad tie.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A Video of my table entry*
> 
> I now have a video-cam, so I tried it out with this Video of My Table.
> This is a first time for me with the new camera, so I hope you'll enjoy this.


Thanks Bill, 
That old tie is a part of many project, & more to come.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *A Video of my table entry*
> 
> I now have a video-cam, so I tried it out with this Video of My Table.
> This is a first time for me with the new camera, so I hope you'll enjoy this.


I guess they did not soak the railroad tie in creosote like the ones we used to get around here. No way would they look like that, but they made great fence posts.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A Video of my table entry*
> 
> I now have a video-cam, so I tried it out with this Video of My Table.
> This is a first time for me with the new camera, so I hope you'll enjoy this.


The tracks in the mines were constantly being moved as they dug, so the ties would break up before they rotted away.
The mining companies would give the workers the old ties, & they used them for firewood.

In the fall you'd hear the old saw rigs, made from old model T's sawing away.

That was before chainsaws. A chain saw would never last with the iron ore covered wood.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *A Video of my table entry*
> 
> I now have a video-cam, so I tried it out with this Video of My Table.
> This is a first time for me with the new camera, so I hope you'll enjoy this.


Great video, DIck


----------

